# Logarithmische Skala WinCC flex. MP377



## Blockmove (3 Dezember 2010)

Hallo Kollegen,

von einem Drucksensor bekomme ich dem Vakuumwert logarithmisch per Analogeingang. Erfassung, Skalierung und Auswertung alles kein Problem, aber:
Ich möchte den aktuellen Wert per Balken auf einem MP377 darstellen und nun happert es an der Skala.
Gibt es ein Tool mit dem man Skalen zeichnen lassen kann und als JPG oder ähnliches abspeichern kann?
Oder hat jemand eine andere Idee / Tipp zum Thema logarithmische Skalen?

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## PN/DP (4 Dezember 2010)

Also mir fällt da nur Excel und Screenshot ein. Was komfortableres kenne ich nicht.

Harald


----------



## Blockmove (4 Dezember 2010)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Also mir fällt da nur Excel und Screenshot ein. Was komfortableres kenne ich nicht.
> 
> Harald



Daran hab ich auch schon gedacht.
Da verkauft einem Siemens Software und Hardware zum Preis eines Kleinwagens und dann muss man sich mit Skalen rumplagen. 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## JesperMP (4 Dezember 2010)

2 Aufgaben:

1. Skalenwerte logaritmisch anzeigen.
Du kannst die Skalenwerte im SPS berechnen, und per Variablen anzeigen.
Balken könnte von 0 bis 100% gehen. Im SPS berechnest du mit per invers Logaritmus wie viel prozent von Balken gefüllt werden soll.

2. Balkenanzeige per Screencapture abspeichern.
Das du ein MP Panel einsetzt bedeutet das es sollte klappen mit CaptCE:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/38043669


----------



## Blockmove (4 Dezember 2010)

JesperMP schrieb:


> 2 Aufgaben:
> 
> 1. Skalenwerte logaritmisch anzeigen.
> Du kannst die Skalenwerte im SPS berechnen, und per Variablen anzeigen.
> ...



Hallo Jesper

den Balken anzeigen ist kein Problem. Die Skalierung auch nicht.
Mein Problem ist die Skala selber. Ich möchte die Skala nicht in 0-100% linear, sondern eben von 0,0001 mbar bis 1000 mbar logarithmisch.  

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## dalbi (4 Dezember 2010)

Hi,

das kann man doch auch in Paint machen, dazu 2 farbiges BMP malen und die Hintergrundfarbe stellst Du in WinCC flex in den Eigenschaften auf transparent.
Dahinter legst Du einfach die Balkenanzeige, nur die Punkte müsste man berechnen und entsprechend auf die Pixel umrechnen.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Blockmove (4 Dezember 2010)

dalbi schrieb:


> nur die Punkte müsste man berechnen und entsprechend auf die Pixel umrechnen.



Und genau dafür suche ich ein Tool 
Aber wahrscheinlich muss ich mich halt doch mit dem Taschenrechner oder mit dem geliebten Excel hinsetzen und mir das zu Fuss basteln 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## dalbi (4 Dezember 2010)

Hi,

wie wäre es mit Gnuplot.




Gruss Daniel


----------



## dalbi (4 Dezember 2010)

Man müsste es halt entsprechend auf Deine Funktion umschreiben.
Das ist nur ein Beispiel.

die Plot Datei dazu schaut folgendermaßen aus z.b. "plot.dem":


```
set terminal gif
set grid
set nologscale x
set logscale y
set xlabel ''
set ylabel ''
set title ''
set nokey
set output 'plotlog.gif'
plot [:] [0.0001:1000] log(x)
```

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Blockmove (4 Dezember 2010)

dalbi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wie wäre es mit Gnuplot.
> 
> ...



Besten Dank Daniel,

das Gute liegt manchmal so nah 
Als Linux-User ist Gnu-Plot ja überhaupt kein Problem.
DAS war genau das, was ich gesucht hab :TOOL:

Nochmals Danke und schönes Wochenende

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## PN/DP (4 Dezember 2010)

Hier sind noch ein paar fertige Skalenverläufe als skalierbares SVG-Bild:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Skalenverläufe.svg

Harald


----------



## Blockmove (10 Dezember 2010)

Mahlzeit Zusammen,

hab nun die Skala mit gnuplot erstellt.
Hat alles geklappt. Das Programm bietet zig Möglichkeiten und Anpassungen. Jetzt fehlt eigentlich nur die Zeit sich mal damit näher zu beschäftigen. 

Gruß
Dieter


----------

